# kush and other anti-anxiety strains



## wannalax (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi all,
found this site searching for a strain that wouldn't make the heart race and give me anxiety.
heard about different strains (kush)and strawberry something?

I've been on nerve pills for twenty years for anxiety and panic attacks and my son told me I should start to toke again so here I am.

Any help from you guys and gals appreciated.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup. You should checkout some medical strains.


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Welcome to Rollitup. You should checkout some medical strains.


A few examples please.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Start by checking through this section:

MEDICAL Marijuana | Legalizing Marijuana | Marijuana Legalization


----------



## tokeaskunk (Nov 3, 2008)

If you get a chance, let me know how the search goes. I'm always looking for something that better relaxes me. I hope the search goes well!


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Start by checking through this section:
> 
> MEDICAL Marijuana | Legalizing Marijuana | Marijuana Legalization


I took a quick look through and none of the thread titles really jumped out at me. I would use the search function, but that's still not working properly. So in the meantime, could you suggest a couple of medical strains? 

I think I heard White Widow and Jack Herer described as medical strains. Would you agree? Can you think of any more? Do these strains reduce or eliminate the accelerated heart rate?

What is a medical strain anyway? Does that just mean super strong or is there more to it than that?


----------



## JMQ33 (Nov 4, 2008)

i dont wanna sound like a newb or reiterate a question, but what exactly is a strain?


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey man. I have this condition that doesn't allow my body to get hot. if i get to hot or get mad or nervous i will break out in hives. it blows. so 8 doctors and 23 different medications and none of them worked. so i thought to my self and said " what would relax me" so i tried weed.I works great. i can make it down the stairs of my apt. with out breaking out into hives ( its that bad). so now i smoke and i can go out and do what i need to do from keeping myself from going crazy from being stuck in my apt all day for almost a year. So Sugar Babe and Mango and Lemon Haze has worked the best for me. the best part is that the seeds aren't so expensive like most are. i found those at sensibleseeds.com. you should check them out. let me know if i was any help. sorry its so long


----------



## afrosam (Nov 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Welcome to Rollitup. You should checkout some medical strains.


 (white rhino is world famous for its medicinal properties)


----------



## MountainSmoker (Nov 4, 2008)

Sativa dominant strains tend to cause anxiety or racy heart, stay away from stuff like OG Kush and Lemon Kush.

You would want the more indica dominant Kush strains. Bubba Kush is probably the most widely available indica dominant Kush. Purple Kush is stronger, but the real deal is hard to obtain in the clubs. Orange Kush is the most indica dominant Kush strain I've had, racy heart and anxiety would be the farthest thing from your mind. I don't know where to get seeds or clones though, although you may have some luck if you ask around.

Good luck.


----------



## Titan4jah (Nov 4, 2008)

hey man im a *Paraplegic and only grow medical strains, you were right with the strawberry, its strawberry cough you want although a little sativa, its the best strain for what your looking for, i know this as fact and wouldent preach bs. my sister was overdoseing on paxil for 15 years befor i found this for her, i make a tea bag with strawberry cough in it for her everyday! you can find it at attitude seed co, type srawberry cough in the search box, 60 euros for 5 seeds though, kind of pricey but really the BEST you can get. *


----------



## wannalax (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks titan4jah,
I think that is strawberry cough I heard of doing a search it brought to that thread I read it and joined here

I can't find out anything or even that same thread.

But if I can get a smoke that doesn't race my heart and get all panicky I'' be back into it yesterday


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 5, 2008)

strawberry cough is an anti anxiety strain a real happy high

but afghani will sedate u like no other, 

hope i helped a lil

peace


----------

